# 2 month old puppy



## xScott (Feb 5, 2009)

About 3 weeks ago i bought "Pee Wee Pads" and }Petco potty training aid for dogs" its a bottle where you spray on pads so the dogs know where to pee and poo.. but for some reason it doesn't seen to work... Even with training after it wakes up i bring my dog to the pad and it ends up peeing on the pad.. I've been doing this for awhile but..He doesn't seem to know where to pee still...So like every time im sitting watching t.v or on the computer i see him peeing on the floor happen alot of times never went to the pad on its self and did his job so if i can get any suggestions that would be great!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Is your pup only 2 months old NOW? That means that 3 weeks ago he/she was....way too young. A 2-month-old puppy is just a baby. You need to be patient. You're on the right track with the training....puppy pads and sprays aren't magic. 

It really is better and easier to train a dog to go potty outside. Is there any reason your puppy can't go outside?


----------



## xScott (Feb 5, 2009)

worried about the puppy getting fleas etc since its still a puppy and its living inside so it doesnt get sick and etc any suggestions on how training the puppy outside?


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

First of all, as Willowy said, you should have just brought that puppy home if it's two months old now. A puppy should never, never, never be brought home before 8 weeks.

With that said, he/she is pretty young to be learning how to potty on pee pads. Time is basically all you need. I personally prefer teaching my dogs to go outside rather than dealing with the muss and fuss of pee pads. They've never worked for me.

EDIT: If you're new to the whole outdoors potty training, what you'll need to do is make sure you take the puppy out every hour or so. Little puppies can't hold their bladders for very long. Every time the puppy pees outside, give it an extra dose of praise. Pretty soon it'll get the drift and it'll be easy as pie.  Of course... sometimes it's not so simple, but if you have any more questions this forum is the right place to ask them.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

If you are concerned about fleas ask your vet about using Frontline plus on your puppy. I would do as the other poster said and just train to go outside. Also does the puppy sleep in a crate at night and is the puppy in a crate when your not home or no one to supervise the puppy?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Puppies don't automatically smell a certain smell or see a pad and know that they're supposed to pee there. They need to be taught. Please read up about crate-training and how to use a crate to housetrain your puppy. Teaching him to pee outside doesn't mean you leave him outside to catch fleas and ticks -- it means you go outside with him on a leash till he pees, praise him and then take him back in. Ask your vet about a flea & tick preventative.

http://www.perfectpaws.com/crt.html
http://www.caninedevelopment.com/housebreaking2.htm
http://www.arkanimals.com/2008/09/09/crate-training-puppies-dogs-house-training/

Your puppy was also taken away from its mother far too early. Because of this, you will have to concentrate very hard on socialising him with strangers, other dogs and all kinds of different stimuli. You will also have to deal with some play-biting issues. Bear in mind that at this age, your puppy can only hold his bladder for about two hours because he's small and his muscles haven't fully developed yet. You need to take him out every couple of hours to pee -- yes, this will mean waking up during the night a couple of times.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Is your puppy almost three months since you said two months? In that case, it may be the right age. Ours will be ten weeks tomorrow. She is doing pretty well with the potty training. We sometimes take her out every 45 minutes. Fortunately our yard is fenced in and we also have a coral where started her out the first time we brought her home. Granted she isn't perfect yet on the potty training but we are pleased. She or he should be giving you signs when they want to go.

Good luck. Between potty training and biting, that part of puppies are the pits. LOL


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

I tiried the puppy pad thing for like two days when I brouht my pup home. I found it much easier just to take him out side every hour.


----------



## xScott (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone 

Lolas_Dad My puppy sleeps in this dog bed that he enjoys alot but when it feels lonely i let it sleep next to me when he cries.. 

Annoying thing is that he likes to bite alot i know hes teething but when will puppies usally stop biting things and fingures? 

Also is it a good time to walk to time? or is it still too young?


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Walk to time? What do you mean? If you mean taking him for a walk, don't do it until all his shots are done.

Teething - hang in there. It does end.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

xScott said:


> Thanks for the help everyone
> 
> Lolas_Dad My puppy sleeps in this dog bed that he enjoys alot but when it feels lonely i let it sleep next to me when he cries..
> 
> ...


if you want him to sleep in his crate even when he is older then I suggest not having him sleep with you. Also it is not a good idea to take him out of his crate because he is crying. If it continues he will control your life.

Give him a few soft toys in his crate. They make a kong toys for puppies. Get a few of those and put them in his crate. If he is on food then put a few pieces in the kong. Having him occupied will stop his boredom.

As for taking him for a walk, it's a good idea out in the yard away from other animals. When he has his full set of shots then you could take him for longer walks.


----------



## xScott (Feb 5, 2009)

Lolas_Dad said:


> if you want him to sleep in his crate even when he is older then I suggest not having him sleep with you. Also it is not a good idea to take him out of his crate because he is crying. If it continues he will control your life.
> 
> Give him a few soft toys in his crate. They make a kong toys for puppies. Get a few of those and put them in his crate. If he is on food then put a few pieces in the kong. Having him occupied will stop his boredom.
> 
> As for taking him for a walk, it's a good idea out in the yard away from other animals. When he has his full set of shots then you could take him for longer walks.


Thanks alot! For the help really helped!


----------

